# could it be GERD?



## chyketa (Dec 16, 2002)

Question....I have been dealing with IBS for 5 years now, I got that under control about 2 years ago. My symptoms were very mild, compared to some of the posts I have read on here. Lately I have been feeling naseaus(?) everyday. I burp alot too, and its starting to effect my everyday life, work, kids, school, etc... Family Doc put me on Prevacid, but its not doing any good, I don't see a specialist till after the New Year. Could these be symptoms of GERD? CS


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

momoftwogirls, i have that also. i had a scope down my throat a couple months ago, and was diagnosed with gerd, reflux disease. i too burp a lot. i am not sure what this has to do with. my thought is perhaps it has something to do with food not getting out of my stomach quick enough. prevacid has not helped me either. for help with it until you see the doc, you could try digestive enzymes. you can get just plain papaya, or something with more ingredients. you can buy them at walmart, pretty inexpensive, and well worth it.


----------

